# water cages



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

looking for a carbon fiber cage! how does a person choose from all makes & models from cheap to high dollar to damm many !


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting rid of a set of Arundels. They are the best carbon cage out there, light but no water bottle ejections EVER. They just don't go with my Ti bike. PM if you are interested. Even if you aren't, Arundels really are the nicest I know of. They are not quite as light as others (we're talking a few grams here) but they are just so damn solid. You get what you pay for as far as carbon cages go. There are cheap and light ones out there, but be prepared to pick up your bottle off the road every other ride.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a pair of Token TK949 carbon bottle cages. They're 26 grams each and hold even large water bottles firmly.








https://www.tokenproducts.com/uploads/4432a254dcf0d.jpg


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am currently running Orbea carbon cages, just order Stella Azzurra cages they run 20grams each.


----------



## hoya (Aug 1, 2007)

performance 'forte' carbon cages were on sale for $25 (from $40) this weekend, and I think most of them still are:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=4342

hoya


----------



## outtashapeguy (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^ I have the Forte Alpha cages and they work awesome. They had a sale a couple months ago for $19.99 each so I picked a couple up. Even with a full 24-26oz long bottle, the bottles have never seen road rash.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I currently use Tune Wassertrager cages on my road bike. They weigh 9 grams each. At one point in time they were the lightest money could buy. They actually work quite well. I only carry water. Some say if you carry energy drink the sugar from the spill off will glue the bottle to the cage making it hard to take drinks. You are forced to use Tacx water bottles with these cages.











Since then, Tune released their skyline versions of the same cage at 4.5 grams. 











For the 9 gram version I remember paying 30 USD and each one came with a 750mL bottle. 

For mountain bike I use these ones: They weigh 15.5 grams and are logo less. 








Karbona Wing
https://www.torontocycles.com/cages.html
These ones work with any traditional water bottle with a recess for the tabs to lock on to. 

I try to avoid the branded ones where all they seem to do is mark up the price of a no name taiwanese carbon cage with their own logo.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

hoya said:


> performance 'forte' carbon cages were on sale for $25 (from $40) this weekend, and I think most of them still are:
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=4342
> 
> hoya


The major problem with Forte carbon cages is the lack of quality control - on mine, my bottle is crooked, because of my Forte carbon cage. I bought it at the store, and I noticed this weekend that all of the carbon cages were uneven and very shoddy, like they were made by a factory full of Chinese blind Helen Kellers.

Some bottles won't fit Arundels - they are very expensive for their weight. I think an Ascent carbon cage every bottle will fit and not fall out, and it's the same weight as Arundel and a lot cheaper ($15 vs. $50).


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the winwoods


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

The Arundel Sideloaders are great. Over the course of 1.5 months and 900 plus kms., no dropped water bottles. I have hit potholes and regularly go through railroad tracks at speed.

One nice thing with the sideloaders is that it is very easy to take the bottles in or out. These come in mirror image pairs. Before the Sideloaders I had a pair of Giant Carbon cages, the ones that wrapped around the bottle. I had difficulties taking out the bottles so I brought them back and replaced them with Sideloaders.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I have a pair of Token TK949 carbon bottle cages. They're 26 grams each and hold even large water bottles firmly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Token cages lasted for about 9 months before the bottom carbon tab became so flexy that bottles would fall out the bottom. I lost two bottles while riding solo that I didn't even realize until I went to drink from them. I emailed them to tell them they are defective and they wanted me to ship them back at my expense so they could investigate. I didn't even want replacements, just to let them know.

I switched to Tacx. Light and they don't launch bottles.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I have RavX Gamma X cages on my carbon bike.



I've only had one ejected water bottle and it was because I missed the cage and not a fault of the cage itself.


----------

